# Do you keep a mobile charger in your car?



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

I am curious if people keep the mobile charger in the car. And if you've ever had to use it. 

I use the one that came with my car as my garage charger. It's a Gen1, so higher amps, and less adapter selection. I wanted to get a Gen2 to keep in the trunk in case of emergency, with some different adapters. I actually bought one off Facebook, and wound up getting scammed on it and out my money (my own fault for trusting people). So looking for another, but then started thinking if I even need one in the car. 

On a side note... what the heck is up with the prices people are asking for charging units and adapters?? People are asking 300-400 for the mobile charger. They are 275 new from Tesla. And people asking 70-130 for the adapters. They are 35-45 from Tesla.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I do keep one in the car… but I don’t know why. It makes sense to keep one in the car for traveling in case you can plug in at your destination. But day-to-day I don’t get much below 50% ever and can always make it home or to the supercharger in town.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

I have the gen 2 which, when my car was delivered, has the 14-50 adapter so it stays in my garage and only ventures out when I go on camping trips to RV parks with friends. I took it on my 9000 mile road trip in 2018 but, again, that was because I expected to spend a few nights in RV parks (especially when visiting Monument Valley).

Considering the onboard range data and fantastic charging network (even Level 2) throughout North America, I can’t think of any time I’d need to take it for an emergency. The 1772 adapter, yes, but the UMC, neh.

If I knew my trip would be off the beaten path and the risk of losing sight of all Level 2 or higher options (or even Level 1 with the appropriate connection rather than just an outlet), I might pack it. If that were the case, I might approach it like a hot air balloonist and bring thank you treats (champaign?) for any good samaritan who let me trickle charge (with or without payment) in the boonies.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

The two possible poll answers don't work for me. I NEVER take my mobile connector with me when driving around home. Like you, it remains on the garage wall ready to charge at home if needed. I ALWAYS take my mobile connector on road trips with me and use it often because I often car-camp when on road trips.

Some people like having a wall connector in the garage at all times AND one in their trunk at all times. Some people wear a belt with their suspenders.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

I keep my mobile cord (with a couple different adapters) in he car. Have never used it - never even been uncoiled.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Hmm....maybe it sounds like I just have new EV owner paranoia then. Sounds like no need for at home driving, and I could always take it with me for a major trip. But I still just have a Gen1. So might still want to get a Gen2 for the better adapter selection?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I got a second Mobile Connector to use in my garage, and left the one that came with the car inside the car. I haven't needed it, but I don't want to have to try and remember to bundle up the one in the garage and bring it with me if I might need it someday. Also, it's a good spare in case the garage one fails.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Power Surge said:


> Hmm....maybe it sounds like I just have new EV owner paranoia then. Sounds like no need for at home driving, and I could always take it with me for a major trip. But I still just have a Gen1. So might still want to get a Gen2 for the better adapter selection?


I'm confused...You have a 2018 Model 3 and a Gen 1 mobile connector? All Model 3's have always been sold with a Gen 2.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

FRC said:


> I'm confused...You have a 2018 Model 3 and a Gen 1 mobile connector? All Model 3's have always been sold with a Gen 2.


Yes, mine came with a Gen1. Not sure if someone swapped it out or not. I did read somewhere that early Model 3s could have come with a Gen1. Not sure if that's true.

I'm not complaining about the Gen1. It does charge at 40 amps vs 32 with a Gen2, so it's great for a home charger. But not so great if you want to be on the road with a selection of adapters.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Power Surge said:


> Yes, mine came with a Gen1. Not sure if someone swapped it out or not. I did read somewhere that early Model 3s could have come with a Gen1. Not sure if that's true.
> 
> I'm not complaining about the Gen1. It does charge at 40 amps vs 32 with a Gen2, so it's great for a home charger. But not so great if you want to be on the road with a selection of adapters.


Sounds like your seller wanted to keep the Gen2 and pulled a switcheroo. We sold our 2019 Model 3 to CarMax last year and I was sorely tempted to keep the Gen 2 it came with. I'd still like to have it for redundancy, but I couldn't make myself do that to the eventual owner.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

FRC said:


> Sounds like your seller wanted to keep the Gen2 and pulled a switcheroo. We sold our 2019 Model 3 to CarMax last year and I was sorely tempted to keep the Gen 2 it came with. I'd still like to have it for redundancy, but I couldn't make myself do that to the eventual owner.


Well at least I got the 19" sport wheels. (found out my car originally had 18" aeros)


----------



## VFRMike (Aug 11, 2017)

We only carry the mobile charger when we're on very long road trips. Even then, it'd only be used for an emergency as it charges very slowly. I will add that on one road trip to a place with particularly cold weather, we took it with us and used it to minimize battery drain overnight.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I only take the Mobile Connector on long road trips. But I never use it. I'm always either charging at a supercharger, or at a hotel or other location with a J1772 EVSE.

Actually, now that I think about it, I've used it exactly once. The U.S. Space and Rocket Center in Huntsville AL has a NEMA 14-50 available for EV charging (Plugshare Page - those first two pictures are of my car charging there). But they also have four ChargePoint stations available (Plugshare Page), so I didn't even need to use my mobile connector in that case. But those stations are limited to 6kW while the NEMA 14-50 gave me 7.7kW (limited by my gen2 connector - a gen1 would have given 9.6kW) and freed up the J1772 stations for anybody else who didn't have their own NEMA 14-50 EVSE.



Power Surge said:


> Hmm....maybe it sounds like I just have new EV owner paranoia then.


Yep, basically. You've never felt the need to carry a jerry can full of gasoline with you, right? 



Power Surge said:


> So might still want to get a Gen2 for the better adapter selection?


I wouldn't bother, unless your circumstances dictate it. Many (most?) RV parks have NEMA 14-50 nowadays. The few that don't will have TT-30, which Tesla doesn't sell an adapter for. But you can buy a simple adapter that will work with your Gen1 connector (example) - you just need to manually configure your car to not try to draw more than 24 amps from such a setup, or you'll trip the breaker. And all RV parks should have your normal 120v household outlets available, which you can get for your Gen1 if you want to bother.

The only other thing I would consider is if you regularly visit a relative or vacation home where you'd like to charge. See what kind of outlet they have available. But even then, it may be easier to simply update/upgrade that outlet to use an adapter that you already have available for your gen1.

Actually, I'm jealous. I think I would gladly do an even-up swap of my gen2 with somebody's gen1. The upgrade from 32 amps to 40 amps is nice.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I normally charge at home in my driveway off an outdoor outlet. So I take the UMC with me when I go somewhere because I don't want to leave it out for porch pirates. But then it gives me that little extra peace of mind to have it in the car. I think I've used it away from home exactly once.

I don't think of it like keeping a full can of gasoline in an ICE car; it's more like keeping an empty can. And yes, I used to do that in an ICE car, and yes, there were a handful of times it came in very handy.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

My Mobile Connector is in the trunk well and has been opened one time when I picked up the car in 07/2018 to verify all parts were inside. Have never once moved or opened it since. Home charging is with my J1772-nozzle 32-amp AeroVironment EVSE purchased in late 2011 for my Nissan LEAF. Works very well on both cars.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

I charge at home with a wall connector, so I don't need my mobile charge connector. But I always leave it in my trunk well for the times I need to visit my dad, because that's how I charge at his house. I bought a Gen 1 mobile connector to charge a little faster at my dad's house and gave my Gen 2 mobile connector to my brother to charge his Chrysler Pacifica Hybrid with (had it converted to J1772).

I do remember some of the very early Model 3 deliveries (in late 2017) came with a Gen 1 mobile connector. Possibly due to Tesla using what they had available at the time.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

My 2018 came with a charger that had connectors for 110 and 240 and it stays in the car, not used often but once at an Air BNB

The reason I think eBay prices are high is because Tesla often did not have these chargers in stock. Has that improved?

I got a decent deal 2nd charger for my sister (Gen 2) that came with both adapters as well; new only come with 110. It was for her to have one in 'permanently' plugged in a home. Sold the extra bits.

I got a real good deal couple years back on a Gen 1 that had the 240 adapter and it is my home charger, both cause lazy and don't want to move things around but also it's better not to unplug all the time letting me satisfy the rare occasion where having the original in the trunk is needed.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

That's the beauty of having a wall connector: the UMC lives in my Tesla 100% of the time "just in case"


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Like JasonF, I have 2 mobile chargers, one for home, one in the car. 
The one in the car is mostly for long trips. 
Sure, I could use one and unplug it and put it in the car, but this way, for not a really big expenditure, I never have to worry about "Did I bring the cable" it is just always there. 
And since I have a Y and a 3, I've got 4 mobile cords. (And also a few J-1772 plugs from older Leafs). 

It is not a range anxiety thing (You haven't experienced range anxiety until you've driven an 88-mile Leaf), it is a flexibility and convenience thing.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> It is not a range anxiety thing (You haven't experienced range anxiety until you've driven an 88-mile Leaf), it is a flexibility and convenience thing.


Originally I did it out of both consideration of any longer trips I might take, and also because I'm in Florida, and there are circumstances (like storms) where I might not be able to charge at home, but I can at work if I have the Mobile Connector with me.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

I have a gen1 that came with my model X and a gen2 that came with my model 3. The model 3 is mostly our “around town” car and we don’t keep a charger in it. The model X is mostly the travel car, and I do keep a mobile charger in it. I use it on most trips because my destinations usually include relative’s houses where I charge while I stay there. Otherwise I would not bother to carry it.

It is the gen2 that I carry because of the better availability and selection of adapters. I prefer the size of the gen1 adapters though; don’t love the long gen2 pigtails. Just clunkier to carry.

As a side note, the gen1 came in a round case with 2 zippered sides to it. The gen2 came in a square case with a single compartment. I prefer the gen1 case because of the 2 sides, where I keep the cable in one side and adapters in the other.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Lots of great responses! Plenty to think about and consider. 

And garsh..... yes, actually I have driven around with extra fuel cans. And for similar reasons. When I used to race, I was driving all over the country. There isn't always a station with diesel around when you need it. I used to carry two 5 gallon jugs of diesel with me just in case.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Sure, I have it in the car in the convenient case. Used it this weekend. Drove to a friend’s and stayed for the weekend. Plugged into his regular wall outlet via extension cord. Got 5 mph charge. Perfect. I’ve used the mobile charger only about 5-7 times I figure in 3.5 years. But easy enough to store in car. 

And I guess it gives me some piece of mind to know I have more charging options should weird and unexpected situations arise.


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

I use my UMC to charge at home from a 6-20 outlet (240V 20A). 

Over nearly 4 years of ownership, I’ve only brought my UMC on road trips a handful of times, and I’ve only actually used it twice. The most recent time was at an Airbnb that I stayed at in northern Michigan for a long weekend. The nearest Supercharger was ~30 minutes away, and I was able to charge >80kWh over 4 days using the UMC, which saved me ~$30 in Supercharger fees and helped me avoid a couple trips into town to recharge.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ed Woodrick said:


> It is not a range anxiety thing (You haven't experienced range anxiety until you've driven an 88-mile Leaf), it is a flexibility and convenience thing.


Amen!

Or, the 60-mile-degraded-battery-after-6-years version of the Leaf. In winter.

I never even have to consider turning off the heat in my Tesla.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

garsh said:


> …the 60-mile-degraded-battery-after-6-years version of the Leaf. In winter.


Wow! You must have gotten one of the good 24kwh batteries! My 2012 LEAF SL now goes 30 miles before the first low battery warning, maybe 5 more miles before the second VERY low battery warning. As much as my battery has deteriorated, it did not do so sufficiently or quickly enough to qualify for Nissan's 5-year 8-capacity-bar replacement unfortunately. So the stats: 100% charge = 35 miles. Golf cart territory. Odometer is about 17,000 total miles, purchase price was roughly $40,000, so about $2.35/mile in just acquisition costs not including insurance, electricity, registration, and personal property taxes (thanks, North Carolina for that last one). By far this has been the most expensive car per mile that I've ever owned.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

When going out of town, I toss in a high current extension cord if there is a chance of staying in a motel. Often the end of each motel has an outdoor, 110 VAC plug to add 35-40 miles overnight.

Bob Wilson


----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

I always carry a heavy duty extension cord and Mobile charger. I use it at my kid’s houses to gain 30-40 miles overnight. I can usually charge back to 95-100% before leaving and make it back home without having to stop.


----------

